
Ask HN: Are you a programmer with anxiety? Would you go into work on edible? - serveratdenys
I&#x27;ve got a seriously bad case of anxiety in social situations. It basically keeps me separated from other people. It&#x27;s not fun.<p>But the other day I went in a little hung over on an edible and it went very well. I was maybe a little duller but a thousand times easier to be around. I&#x27;ve been experimenting with it ever since and there are certainly different kinds of anxiety but generally speaking I think I&#x27;m more personable.<p>Do you have anxiety and have you tried this? Did anyone know? How did it go?
======
browsercoin
I strongly advise against it. Marijuana is not an optimal long term treatment
tool for anxiety, while you may realize immediate short term benefits, it is
only a bandaid solution.

Instead, examine your life and find out what:s causing the anxiety and address
it. Dont rely heavily on substance.

It is your decision at the end of the day.

------
ltmi600
Try Transcendental Meditation instead (TM).

[https://www.tm.org](https://www.tm.org)

------
cellularmitosis
Have you tried CBD oil? No THC, but it helps with anxiety.

------
m1573rp34130dy
...pharmaceuticals and _leade compounds such as cannabis_ are ancillary to
other methods. the tendency to just medicate behaviour into something
acceptable [homebrew or professionally] is like putting a bandage on a wound
that needs stitches, it works for a while get management, but has negatives.
anxiety has different underlying causes, and the underlying cause needs to be
found and dealt with. In some cases genetic factors are the cause of anxiety
in the face of a particular situation. Many anxiety issues go far back to a
time or set of circumstances that are not available to everyday conscious
state. im not saying your _nuts_ but this example instance im talking about is
like a habituated reflex, like being conditioned to standing up and looking
for the door when you hear a fire alarm. there are professional methods for
determining just what type of issue you have and they are specific to the root
cause. Cannabis can cause anxiety ...be careful...

